# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Hamsa "Private Tank" Journal

## arif hamsa

hi I am Arif from Indonesia
& this my Journal

New Tank Spec

Dimensi: 100 x 45 x 45 rimless 10mili
Light : 18watt x 8 spiral lamp
Hood : DIY hood by HAD

----------


## arif hamsa

subtrat
silica sand + tetra initial stik + ADA soil

----------


## arif hamsa



----------


## theludicrous

beautiful.

is there no filtration or fauna?

----------


## deltarun1

awesome, is it easy to get rocks for aquascape in indonesia?

----------


## arif hamsa

> beautiful.
> 
> is there no filtration or fauna?


fauna..not yet ..filtration in cabinet but took off in photo session




> awesome, is it easy to get rocks for aquascape in indonesia?


rocks...yess...I am rocks suplier for indonesia..ha..ha!!
that Serpentine Stone from Borneo..

----------


## Shadow

Welcome to AQ. where the final picture?  :Wink:

----------


## gid

Arif, yes more pics please  :Smile: 

Please also post pics of your other tanks, they look great too!

----------


## dc88

Are the lighting specially made ? Looks liked ADA type of lighting but I can see you use the spiral FL, very unique.

----------


## Shadow

He DIY his light

----------


## dc88

Ahh, I missed it. Nice job !!!

----------


## Marlinsons

Looks great! Nice job.

----------


## tarzanboy

Nice set up tank brother seem that you had lots of resource materials may I know what kind of fertilizer do you use do share more your journey photo  :Smile:

----------


## Jalal

Brilliant tank and scape. I really like the DIY light hoods, you should make a tutorial  :Grin: 

With you having aquasoil base with the tetra sticks and from what I can see only Anubias 'nana', I'm guessing you don't run CO2 or dose fertiliser to this tank?

----------


## diazman

Nice setup man. 3 tanks at one go  :Grin:  one of my dreams to have such setup when i own a house  :Razz:

----------


## qngwn

nice setup!

for the plants inbetween the tree and the rocks. do you plant them in soil, or you just tie them to the bogwoods?

----------


## arif hamsa

> Nice set up tank brother seem that you had lots of resource materials may I know what kind of fertilizer do you use do share more your journey photo


i use Tetra initial stik & New amazonia Refine(blend)




> Brilliant tank and scape. I really like the DIY light hoods, you should make a tutorial 
> 
> With you having aquasoil base with the tetra sticks and from what I can see only Anubias 'nana', I'm guessing you don't run CO2 or dose fertiliser to this tank?


very simple lamp hood ..you can make just look at the photos.
that not final scape..the are other plants




> nice setup!
> 
> for the plants inbetween the tree and the rocks. do you plant them in soil, or you just tie them to the bogwoods?


i tied to small stone & just put on anywhere

----------


## mincedmeat

Very nice scape. I am believing that this could be one of the entry for the upcoming competition  :Razz:

----------


## arif hamsa

> Are the lighting specially made ? Looks liked ADA type of lighting but I can see you use the spiral FL, very unique.


yup ..that My DIY works..
made from alumunium plate 0,9mm ...very simple work
but in indonesia i have sold more than 500 piece in any size & type
this my DIY for Nano tank

----------


## o2bubble

Wow, very nice tanks and photos!!! Keep it coming!

----------


## Xianghao

your DIY lights look very simple and elegant, good stuff!

----------


## anarchy78

Wow! Awesome set up! Very nice hope i have like this :Smile:  nice share

----------


## arif hamsa



----------


## Peanut8787

Great tank with the use of small quantity of plant specie

----------


## sateman

I've been a fan of Arif Hamsa's aquascaping works since I came across his posts in aquascapingworld.com forum. 
Perhaps you can share with the other members here your other outstanding designs found in your website.
I'd love to be able to visit your "rock and wood farm" if I ever had a chance to be in South Borneo.

----------


## SirBest

Great looking pictures of your tank setups. Not to mention, great DIY works on your light sets as well.

----------


## arif hamsa

water change

----------


## naz

Very nice! (Cantik Banggat!!)
Representation of the natural forested area I suppose. ^_^

----------


## Jalal

Beautiful, what is the plant on the left side of the tank that is growing above water level?

----------


## mincedmeat

SAw that you added in some moss into the tank during your WC. What moss did you add?

----------


## arif hamsa

> SAw that you added in some moss into the tank during your WC. What moss did you add?



sorry dont know the name...just took at the forest in here




> Beautiful, what is the plant on the left side of the tank that is growing above water level?


that spiky moss

----------


## arif hamsa



----------


## qngwn

woah cool what plant do you have there that has white leaves? can see the white shoots coming out. some albino plants? pardon me for my shallow knowledge in aquascaping..

----------


## Kimo_8410

Very beautiful tank and nice DIY hood.

----------


## libra_ter

Very impression, Alot of effort put in :Smile:

----------

